# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  اختيار فريق المريخ الجديد

## khalid arees

*نحن جميعا نعلم ان المريخ قد سجل نجوما" في التسجيلات الاخيرة لذا نريد ان نرى التشكيلة المثالية فليطرح كل شخص مقترحاته وفريقه المثالي.
                        	*

----------


## khalid arees

*انا ارشح :
الحضري.سفاري.باسكال.بلة.مصعب.الشغيل.سعيد.الدافي.قل  ق.ساكواها.راجي.
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*الحضري  سفاري  باسكال  بله  الزومه  الشغيل  نجم الدين  الدافي  قلق  ساكواها  راجي
                        	*

----------


## خلف الله الهادى

*الحضرى(محمد كمال) سفارى باسكال(طارق ) بله(نجم الدين) عاصم عابدين(مصعب ) سعيد والباشا(الشغيل ) قلق والدافى(العجب) ساكواها و راجى(هنو)-------------- تانى عندك كلام التشكيله والاحتياطى كمان هذا بدايه الموسم  فقط لان هناك لاعبيين تحت التاهيل البدنى
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الحضرى - سفارى- نجم الدين - باسكال - عاصم عابدين (أو موسى الزومة)- سعيد السعودي (أو الباشا) - قلق -العجب- الدافى- ساكواها - راجي (أو كلتشي)
* ملاحظة : الله يعين حسام البدري وضع تشكيلة المريخ سيكون صعباً في ظل وجود كل هذا الكم من النجوم وتقارب مستوياتهم, إلا أنني متعصب جداً لكلتشي ونجم الدين والدافي وأتمنى ألا تخلو تشكيلة المريخ منهم وكلهم فيهم البركة إن شاء الله .
*

----------


## امجد تاج السر

*الحضرى سفارى باسكال بله عاصم سعيد حمد الدافى راجى كلتشى سكواها
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد تاج السر
					

الحضرى سفارى باسكال بله عاصم سعيد حمد الدافى راجى كلتشى سكواها



وين العجب 
امسك دي :jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمار عزالدين إبراهيم
					

الحضرى - سفارى- نجم الدين - باسكال - عاصم عابدين (أو موسى الزومة)- سعيد السعودي (أو الباشا) - قلق -العجب- الدافى- ساكواها - راجي (أو كلتشي)
* ملاحظة : الله يعين حسام البدري وضع تشكيلة المريخ سيكون صعباً في ظل وجود كل هذا الكم من النجوم وتقارب مستوياتهم, إلا أنني متعصب جداً لكلتشي ونجم الدين والدافي وأتمنى ألا تخلو تشكيلة المريخ منهم وكلهم فيهم البركة إن شاء الله .




وين العجب 
امسك دي :jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خلف الله الهادى
					

الحضرى(محمد كمال) سفارى باسكال(طارق ) بله(نجم الدين) عاصم عابدين(مصعب ) سعيد والباشا(الشغيل ) قلق والدافى(العجب) ساكواها و راجى(هنو)-------------- تانى عندك كلام التشكيله والاحتياطى كمان هذا بدايه الموسم  فقط لان هناك لاعبيين تحت التاهيل البدنى



وين العجب 
امسك دي :jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

الحضري  سفاري  باسكال  بله  الزومه  الشغيل  نجم الدين  الدافي  قلق  ساكواها  راجي



وين العجب 
امسك دي :jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khalid arees
					

انا ارشح :
الحضري.سفاري.باسكال.بلة.مصعب.الشغيل.سعيد.الدافي.قل  ق.ساكواها.راجي.



وين العجب 
امسك دي :jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch
كلكم ما ختيتو العجب اساسي .. معقولة دي
العجب متالق وحاضر كل التمارين 
.. معفولة دي
تشكيلتي انا
في حراسة المرمي
الحضري 
الدفاع : 
 سفاري ، باسكال ، بلة ، الباشا 
الوسط
فيصل العجب ، ساكواها ، قلق ، الدافي
الهجوم :
هنو ، راجي
امكن من الاول لا يعتمد علي هذه التشكيلة لان فيهم من بالمنتحب فلن يدفع بهم من الاول بس هذه التشكيلة الامثل من وجهة نظري 
في الاحتياط :
محمد كمال ، الزومة ، الشغيل ، طمبل ، كليتشي ، عاصم عابدين والاخير ما عارف
ملحوظة :
هناك خلل في الوسط من حيث البدائل 

*

----------


## ياسرمحي الدين

*انا ارشح ... الحضري ,, سفاري  ,, باسكال  ,, بله جابر  ,, مصعب عمر  ,, قلق  ,, الشغيل ,, الدافي ,, سكواها  ,, راجي  ,, كلتشي  .......    
*

----------


## tito61

*انا شخصيا اري انه لايوجد من يضمن تواجده في التشكيله سوا ( الحضري و سفاري وسعيد السعودي )
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسرمحي الدين
					

انا ارشح ... الحضري ,, سفاري  ,, باسكال  ,, بله جابر  ,, مصعب عمر  ,, قلق  ,, الشغيل ,, الدافي ,, سكواها  ,, راجي  ,, كلتشي  .......    



وين العجب يا بشر 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tito61
					

انا شخصيا اري انه لايوجد من يضمن تواجده في التشكيله سوا ( الحضري و سفاري وسعيد السعودي )



انت احسن واحد فيهم
                        	*

----------


## النجم للرجم

*[justify]الحضري - سفاري - باسكال - نجم الدين - مصعب - سعيد - الدافي - العجب - ساكواها - كلتشي - مقدم[/justify]
*

----------


## ميدو ميدو

*انا ارشح:
الحضري
عاصم عابدين/مصعب-سفاري باسكال بلة جابر(نجم الدين
راجي قلق الشغيل العجب
باسكال ياسر الديبة
*

----------


## محمد شمو

*الحضرى سفارى باسكال بله عاصم الباشا سعيد الشغيل راجى سكواها كلتشى فى حالة 2محاور الدافى مكان سعيد
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*التشكيلة المثالية :
 الحضرى - باسكال - سفارى - بلة - مصعب -الباشا - الشغيل - قلق - العجب - سكواها - كلتشى ..
البدلاء :
 هنو - نجم الدين - سعيد - مقدم - محمد كمال - الدافى - 
على ان تتم المفاضلة بين البدلاء والاساسييييين حسب الجاهزية البدنية والزهنية 
*

----------


## AMRO MOAWIA KHOGALI

*الحضري , سفاري , باسكال , الزومة , بلة , قلق , الباشا , مصعب عمر(حاج موت) , العجب , كليتشي , ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*الحضري.سفاري.باسكال.بلة.مصعب.الشغيل.سعيد.الدافي.قل ق.ساكواها.راجي
                        	*

----------


## موحه 2009

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا موحه الكردي
دي تشكيلتي انا
في حراسة المرمي
محمد كمال 
الدفاع : 
سفاري ، باسكال ، بلة ، الباشا 
الوسط
كليتشي ، ساكواها ، قلق ، الدافي
الهجوم :
سعيد السعودي ، راجي
في الاحتياط :
 الحضري ، الزومة ، الشغيل ، طمبل ، فيصل العجب  ، هنو 
*

----------


## khaled elamin

*الحضري.مصعب.سفاري.باسكال.نجم الدين.الشغيل.الباشا.الدافي(راجي).العجب(قلق).ساكواه  ا.وارغو(كلتشي)
                        	*

----------


## موحه 2009

*موحه الكردي
محمد كمال . سفاري . مصعب . باسكال . نجم الدين . الشغيل . الباشا . سعيد السعودي . راجي . قلق.ساكواها . كلتشي
*

----------


## ابو الليل

*ياخى معقولة بس ، العجب وين
                        	*

----------


## موحه 2009

*محمد كمال سفارى باسكال طارق بله و نجم الدين مصعب سعيد السعودي واحمد الباشا الشغيل قلق العجب ساكواها و راجى موسي الزومة 
*

----------

